# The stupidness of the sheeple never fails to surprise me



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Have you heard the ads touting the new garage door opener that works with your smartphone. I understand they are selling well. They allow you to monitor and open your garage door from anywhere in the world over the internet. 

WTF? Why would anyone need to do this? Haven’t these people ever heard of ‘computer hacking’? If you can open your house over the net, so can someone else.

This fascination with phones is neurotic. I saw a guy in the seats at the Pirates Baseball game watching the game on his phone. It’s not healthy.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If we ever get hit with an EMP that takes out the net, etc. the sheeple like this will probably go crazy.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Bill Gates theorized that eventually we would all be conducting our lives from a tiny device in our pockets.
He made this prediction back around 2000, and it's crazy how true it is proving to be.

Personally, I find the control I have with my phone to be astounding. It is a virtual magic trick, in my hand.
I can turn on my TV, switch over the Chromecast, fire up Netflix, and have a movie playing for the kids in less than 2 minutes, and I don't need to search for a remote, and rarely need to be in the same room.
Just this past weekend, I was sitting in a Whataburger down here in Texas. The heat is driving the bugs inside, and this place had flies all over it.
It just so happened that I had my wifi turned on, and it picked up that there was an open HP printer on the network.
Clever little me, I wrote up a "Fly's plan to take over the world" document (that started with invading a Whataburger), downloaded the HP printer service in 30 seconds, and sent that document to their printer as a little message to take care of the problem. (all from my phone)
Another example, I've been using my 3D printer to try to make AR lowers.
To track the progress while not at work, I set up a webcam on an old phone and hooked it to the internet through a secure site so that I can watch it working from anywhere in the world. (from my phone)

Forgive me, but this technology is incredible to me, and I welcome its advancement. What I choose to use or not is up to me, and I will always keep a mind toward security, but these kinds of things are so friggin cool. I love living in this age.
I say, bring it on!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

People are just sucked in. Watch teens sitting around texting each other rather than speaking to each other. The people who keep their lives on the phone had better subscribe to life lock.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> People are just sucked in. Watch teens sitting around texting each other rather than speaking to each other. The people who keep their lives on the phone had better subscribe to life lock.


With a simple command, I can wipe my phone remotely.
They can't get into it without a passcode(not a number, so not hackable), if they fail 3 times, it takes a picture of their face and sends it to my email, and at any point I can track the phone to within a few feet, set it to scream as loud as the speaker will go, or wipe it entirely. :twisted:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> With a simple command, I can wipe my phone remotely.
> They can't get into it without a passcode(not a number, so not hackable), if they fail 3 times, it takes a picture of their face and sends it to my email, and at any point I can track the phone to within a few feet, set it to scream as loud as the speaker will go, or wipe it entirely. :twisted:


Goes to show that eventually there are counters to any action. I guess I just do not completely trust electronics. Nice info Kauboy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I call people to conduct business on my phone every day. Then I sometimes drive or fly to see them. I shake their hands and sometimes slap their backs. We often, over lunch dinner or drinks, conduct business and agree on terms. Then we execute our agreements. Often I will call to thank them, or they will call to thank me for helping them make or save money. It seems to work. 

When I want to open the garage door, I use the garage door remote control in my truck. I'm a freakin dinosaur...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My phone plugs into the wall and has a dial tone. I have to remember the number or look it up when I want to place a call. The alphabet soup guys know exactly where the phone is because it is always sitting at home.
I do have a remote for the garage door - so my wife doesn't have to get out of the car to get in or out of the garage. I guess I must be a dinosaur too, or worse something from before the dinosaurs - like a spineless fish.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The more distractions they have the less time they have to spend in reality.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I have two apps on my phone that I use out of many my wife has put on there. One is an app that I can bring up the security cameras on the outside of my home from any where in the world and see what is happening if anything.The other is a weather app That gives me weather info where ever I am at.
BTW the security cams send an alarm if there is any motion.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I took the garage door out of my detached 24'x20' garage. I installed french doors and am turning it into my own biker bar complete with bar, pool table, and yes...... a stripper pole!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

What's a garage?


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

On the radio today they were talking about one of the NFL teams cutting all meetings to 30 minutes and taking a 10 minute break before starting the next. This was/is for the players to catch up on social media.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It's nice tech, very convenient. But if you can log in from anywhere in the world so can a lot of other people that aren't supposed to.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SecretPrepper said:


> On the radio today they were talking about one of the NFL teams cutting all meetings to 30 minutes and taking a 10 minute break before starting the next. This was/is for the players to catch up on social media.


I still love the game but I hate the players...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I still love the game but I hate the players...


Is that anything like: "I love my country but I hate my government"?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What's a garage?


It's a room where non-Americans keep their expensive automobiles locked up tight, but where Americans store their worthless overflow of junk while their expensive automobile sits outside.
:mrgreen:


----------



## lordtsunami (Jun 4, 2015)

I myself am not entirely against phones but both sides are valid. However just like anything else what starts as a good thing always gets exploited


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

My weather app is built into my skull. If my hair is wet, I know it's raining, if my ears are cold, I know it's cold out.

My garage door opener is built into my arms. I simply grab the door and lift... works on any unlocked garage anywhere in the world.

My texting app is really old though. I can write a little note and pass it to anyone, but they have to be within like 3 feet.

While I do technically own a cell phone, I almost never carry it. If it rings, I never answer it anyway, so don't see the point. My GF insists that I carry one if I'm traveling though, so I do. I'm not anti-technology, just anti-cellphone. When I go out, it's to do something specific. It's illegal to talk on one while driving. Once I get to the place I'm going, I have other things that need doing; no time for idle chit-chat. When I get done with that I'll be driving again. Once I get home, I MAY allow someone to talk to me... call me then. (but not on my cell because I never bother to answer that, and I don't have a land line) You can just, ummm, well you can just come see me if it's that important I guess.


----------



## William Warren (May 28, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> This fascination with phones is neurotic. ... It's not healthy.


I couldn't agree more strongly. You are absolutely right.

I hate the damned things: every one I've ever had was an electronic leash tying me to everyone else who knows the number, and they all felt perfectly entitled to ring me at all hours of the day or night to talk about trivia.

It used to be that when the clerk dropped a letter in my inbox at 9AM, I knew I had at least until 5PM before I had to do something about it. That gave me time to think of alternative solutions, more attractive volume pricing that benefitted both my boss and my customer, and a chance to reinforce customer relationships while making an offer.

Now, I'm expected to know every possible option, every possible service plan, and every possible warranty, no matter where I am, 24/7. It doesn't matter if I'm tired, hungry, sick, or on vacation: the phone number for this cursed device connects to me, not the company I work for, but everyone thinks that I take my price sheets, printouts, samples, and inventory reports with me whenever I go. I can't even think of being without one, either: the 20-somethings that float through on summer breaks have them growing out of their heads, and that means that my boss is used to sending motivation messages to all of us every morning, and thinks nothing of ringing the phone at 12:58PM to ask why I'm not back at my desk five minutes early instead of only one.

A curse on cell phone companies and their overhyped toys!

William Warren


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Relevant, balanced comments on this thread. Thank you, all.

sideKahr


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

William Warren said:


> I couldn't agree more strongly. You are absolutely right.
> 
> I hate the damned things: every one I've ever had was an electronic leash tying me to everyone else who knows the number, and they all felt perfectly entitled to ring me at all hours of the day or night to talk about trivia.
> 
> ...


Post of the day!

I have some dipshit nieces and nephews (mostly nephews) but 2 of them in particular are in freakin love with their phones. Love/Lust or whatever to the point that they look down upon anyone who has an inferior phone.

My old Mom, (their Grandmother) is an old lady. She is a widow and she and my Dad built a wonderful life together; reared 4 children, worked hard, retired, paid off house and cars and after Dad died, Mom has plenty to say grace over and does what she wants which is not very much but has lived an admirable life.

The 2 little dipshits like to make fun of their old grandma because she does not have the most recent state of the art phone. Bear in mind that both of these little idiots are in their early to mid 20's and are often unemployed and cannot seem to do anything but facebook and look at their phone. I told Mom when these little idiots start making fun of her phone to call me and give the phone to the nieces and nephew so I can explain the various ways that I can make their lives a living hell.

Uncle Slippy don't play...


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

Garage!? You have a garage?

The new phones have their place I suppose, but I still have a $29 special that I use very occasionally to talk on, that's it. Mind you I'm a grumpy old fart that's retired, I don't really have to talk to anybody except the occasional catch up with a remote friend.

I spent most of my adult life working in embedded electronics, I love the field but I also don't want any of it performing a critical function in my life.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I call people to conduct business on my phone every day. Then I sometimes drive or fly to see them. I shake their hands and sometimes slap their backs. We often, over lunch dinner or drinks, conduct business and agree on terms. Then we execute our agreements. Often I will call to thank them, or they will call to thank me for helping them make or save money. It seems to work.
> 
> When I want to open the garage door, I use the garage door remote control in my truck. I'm a freakin dinosaur...


How much technology do you need to make pikes and give lackadaisical marriage counseling....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A Chinese guy in Chicago area was using some kind of a garage door remote that would roll thru combinations 
and open peoples garage doors then steal whatever he could. he had three of four different units to play with. 
When they raided his apartment, it looked like Best Buy and Walmart. 
Man Sentenced To Eight Years For Stealing From Lincoln Park Garages « CBS Chicago

Another trick the bad guys used was to break into cars at the train station, steal the garage remote, get the house 
address off paperwork in the glove box and then rob the people blind.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Same thing happened here. Cars were broken into at church parking lot. Garage door openers were taken and houses robbed while folks were in church.


----------



## triem (Jun 18, 2015)

if you cant be bothered to get out of your vehicle and open your own door, you are one LAZY sack of it.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What's a garage?


My pole barn has no opener.well,I am the opener.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Another trick the bad guys used was to break into cars at the train station, steal the garage remote, get the house
> address off paperwork in the glove box and then rob the people blind.


I know about this one. I removed anything with my address on it from my cars years ago.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What about the registration card? I heard of one from the newer cars with the button unlock on the keys. They were boosting the signal. The key button would be in the house and the car outside. They would send a signal out and basically unlock your car with your own key, not searching codes, but using your own with a boosted signal.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

As technology changes, it's for the better and the worse.

Having a virtual library of everything at your finger tips is amazing but look at what it's doing to society... people are more impatient and self centered than ever. Being able to access things so quickly makes us more demanding etc.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Being 21 and growing up in what I would think of as the cell phone boom, When they were finally becoming affordable and everyone had one I can say I wanted one so badly, to be cool and text. Man if you could text girls loved you... 

Now my phones rings and I hate it. I despise the things. You're required to text people back and if you don't they'll call. And when you don't answer they'll have someone else call you. It's a never ending cycle. I want to just get rid of the damned thing, save the money and aggravation but I can't. Doctors, family, work, clients, suppliers boss, bosses boss. 

My parents this year finalized their divorce, my brother under me is 15, failing school doesn't do anything you ask him to do. Nothing. His dad bought him a cellphone, and my mother went out and got him one because he did. Now the kid has two cell phones and hes a good for nothing. WTF.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> With a simple command, I can wipe my phone remotely.
> They can't get into it without a passcode(not a number, so not hackable), if they fail 3 times, it takes a picture of their face and sends it to my email, and at any point I can track the phone to within a few feet, set it to scream as loud as the speaker will go, or wipe it entirely. :twisted:


sorry charley, every thing you do electronically leaves a ghost just like your 3d thingy your working on someone somewere has a copy.
right now today old school tech confuses the heck out of bad guys cause they are looking for an easy score and each day it just gets easier. we are sacrificing security for convenience.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cell phones. A love/hate story.

I can be on the farthest point of the airfield, see dark clouds, and check the radar app on my phone to see if a storm is moving toward me.

I hate the Motorola radios with which we are supposed to communicate. Idiots love to hear themselves talk but I can't stand hearing them. On top of not wanting to hear the window-licking retards, I can't break in to call for an inspector or to tell my lead a need a part order. This being the case, everyone knows to text me and I will text them. Even the boss, the one who is supposed to enforce the strict no-cellphone policy, texts me when he wants something. Do NOT call; text. There's no misunderstandings when communication is written properly, and I like having saved proof when I am told to do something stupid.

Another reason I like the cellphone is my son is in college at Auburn and my parents are elderly. If they need me, I can be reached a lot quicker by calling me direct rather than calling the company and they try and get hold of me.

Come to think of it, I suppose there is little hate on my part. The only hate is directed at the idiots who seem to be constantly distracted by their devices. Especially when they are trying to hurl two tons of vehicle down a strip of asphalt.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*The Stupidness Of Sheeple Goes Farther Than That*

:Confuse: This is your average man and he ain't too smart. He can't even find the right exit most days.

:cupcake: This more average man, aka, Cupcake. This is the guy, who watches a Pirates game on his smartphone, while he is a at the game.

:armata_PDT_36:He is not this, and it scares him. Do not put any stupid thing past the average man. But, I'll bet that you already knew that.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Idk about you guys but when my phone goes off and I'm driving I want to throw it out the window. Leave me alone. The ex would text (rhyme's) 2,000 to 3,000 times a month. Otherwise I've been getting robot voice calls from some website. Oh well. Anymore I will leave my cell in my truck.


----------



## Orang Pendek (Jun 19, 2015)

My cell phone is only a phone and it's the only phone I have. And no, I don't have a garage to open since I sold my house and moved to my cabin in the woods.


----------



## triem (Jun 18, 2015)

you can always get a different phone or chip and change the number, telling the number to only the few who NEED to have it. and telling them to not give it out.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

James m said:


> What about the registration card? I heard of one from the newer cars with the button unlock on the keys. They were boosting the signal. The key button would be in the house and the car outside. They would send a signal out and basically unlock your car with your own key, not searching codes, but using your own with a boosted signal.


I carry my card, it's never in the car. And even if they could unlock my car, unless the radio key fob is within a few feet of the dash, the fuel pump will not run. They couldn't steal it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I pity you guys who have to answer your cells for work. I often ignore mine, being retired. I was listening to music once when it rang, and I ignored it. The guy came to my house and asked me why I wasn't answering my phone. I told him "It's my phone, and I'll answer it or not, as I please." The concept was completely foreign to him. LOL.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Whenever you use your phone it broadcasts your number.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> sorry charley, every thing you do electronically leaves a ghost just like your 3d thingy your working on someone somewere has a copy.
> right now today old school tech confuses the heck out of bad guys cause they are looking for an easy score and each day it just gets easier. we are sacrificing security for convenience.


File systems are encrypted, and if you're smart, you use better encryption than the government.
Your hard copy takes minimal effort to access.
My digital copy takes centuries to brute force.
I'll take my chances.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a cell for work that is with me at all times. I never answer or text while driving and hate texting anyways. I sometimes igonore the the thing on my own time unless it's important. I have an IPad and computer for work as well as a personnel computer. And yes a garage door opener. I complain regularly about being to damn connected. I consider the things a necessary evil for the moment until one day.....maybe.....if Oblunder screws up and leaves some money left over for me, I can retire.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The government has a backdoor into everything. Even Linus Torvalds admitted he was forced into a backdoor. They are watching you. There's even backdoors in encryption. Can't have terrorists encrypting information now can we. It's all the same, if they want to they will. And if anyone really wants your password, if its important enough, they'll crack your knuckles with a hammer. That is all, thank you.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Kauboy,
I want your security protocols. Nothing specific other than how you make encryption that takes centuries to break. The best I have been able to accomplish is about 24 hours to get through it. That's a 512 bit encryption with a LONG password.

OK, since I wrote the encryption and the algorithm to break it I might have an advantage but the algorithm works for other encryptions too.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Threats of unjustified violence to gather important data are not limited to the digital variety, and are thus not a detractor.
The government does not have backdoor access to everything. That's why they have the NSA, a dedicated institution intended to come up with ways to get to that access.
If it was already there, they wouldn't be needed.
Just look through Snowden's leaked docs to see all of the workaround solutions they've had to come up with to get to data. It isn't just a nice back entrance to slip into.
Also, due to privacy concerns, many phone manufacturers are intentionally writing their operating systems to keep no record of passcodes anywhere accessible.
Apple came out with their latest version and flat out stated that you have ZERO options for recovery if you forget your passcode. There is literally no way to recover it, by design, so that they can't be compelled to crack your phone in court by a government summons.
Some of you give the boogeyman more power than he actually has.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Nerd!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

James m said:


> Nerd!


You say that like it's a bad thing...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

After the NSA backlash both Apple and Android said they were going with stronger encryption. A week later they said said encryption would play nice with the gov. The NSA does eventually get your data if they want it, do you deny that?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It is a fact - that anything a computer can do, another computer can undo. It can be so costly that it just isn't worth the trouble though.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Kauboy,
> I want your security protocols. Nothing specific other than how you make encryption that takes centuries to break. The best I have been able to accomplish is about 24 hours to get through it. That's a 512 bit encryption with a LONG password.
> 
> OK, since I wrote the encryption and the algorithm to break it I might have an advantage but the algorithm works for other encryptions too.


I'm not sure what you're referring to, but I'm referring to industry standard AES-256 encryption.
I'll let you peruse the math at your leisure: Time and energy required to brute-force a AES-256 encryption key. : theydidthemath
Basically, it would take longer to brute force a 256-bit key than the universe has existed, and that's utilizing the fastest computers on earth in a server farm.

If you've come up with a way to crack this, on a personal PC, in a day.... you are now officially a super villain. (I always knew it)

I'd like to clarify, there is nothing on my phone worth encrypting, but the option is there and easily accessible to the public.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

But why would you brute force it? Why not just put a keylogger or steal your pass?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

James m said:


> But why would you brute force it? Why not just put a keylogger or steal your pass?


You think you can steal my password?
It doesn't contain numbers or letters.
Your move.


For those interested in encrypting your android(assuming you trust the source): https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.paranoiaworks.unicus.android.sse&hl=en
The pro version offers 1024-bit encryption. We are talking about an encryption level so strong, it would likely take more energy to brute force it than their exists in the universe.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You're delusional bro. I've been a nerd since os/2 in 1991.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

James m said:


> After the NSA backlash both Apple and Android said they were going with stronger encryption. A week later they said said encryption would play nice with the gov. The NSA does eventually get your data if they want it, do you deny that?


By court precedent, and the fifth amendment, you cannot be compelled to provide your password.
With 256-bit encryption(or hell, even 128), how do you propose they will ever get it? It is literally beyond the reach of mankind.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

James m said:


> You're delusional bro. I've been a nerd since os/2 in 1991.


You're paranoid, bro.
If our nerd credentials are sufficient to prove our points, I've got ya beat by 2 years. :mrgreen:
MS-DOS, FTW!!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The same thing we do every night pinky. TRY TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!??


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

So ifn al kaida or the Islamic state decides to download your little program. No problem right?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Correct, no problem.
Part of the burden of living under a free society is that bad people can take advantage of those freedoms, as evidenced by the toolbag in SC.
Legally purchased a handgun, as was his right as a 21 year old American citizen, and then went and murdered 9 people.
Liberty comes with a cost.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh OK.



Wait, then why does that three letter agency exist? To protect our rights?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Uhm, there was a hacker (software geek, nerd - not a criminal hacker) that beat a military 128 bit encryption in two hours with a laptop about ten years ago. He was hired by the military to test the new encryption model. When he was hired they told him the math said it would take two years with a super computer to crack... The algorithm proved to be strong enough on a laptop. Back in the early 80's I used a simple rotating alpha-numeric "brute force" key to crack passwords but things have changed a lot since then. Passwords are no longer alpha-numeric as you can use a JPG as a password and those are nearly impossible to crack unless the evidence is left on the machine. Biometrics can be a tough nut too but both those techniques are well beyond 256 or 512 bit encryption. 
Take for example, Kauboy's picture. If he used that as a password the you would have to work through bits one step at a time for at least the number of bits in the picture squared to get it accepted. If the device kicked you off after three misses the it would take a VERY LONG time to crack it no matter how powerful the machine you were using was.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You got a link to an article about that encryption hack?
AES was introduced back in '01, and became the government standard in '02.
If someone had cracked it with a laptop 10 years ago, there's no chance they'd still be using it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

While we're diverting into phone security, I did manage to crack the passcode on an iPhone 3GS that I found at Goodwill for $5.
It was assumed dead and broken.
Not so.
After hooking the phone up to my computer, I launched a boot loader on it. This allowed a crack algorithm to run against the back end system, and not the OS.
This kept the phone from triggering the "multiple failed attempts" response, and cracked the 4 digit code in about an hour.
For their own security, and because I didn't need pictures of flowers all over my phone, I wiped it.
Moral of the story, don't let Kauboy get a hold of your 4-digit passcode protected phone. :twisted:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This conversation makes me want to encrypt my cell and put Tor back on. Encrypted text messages too. Sounds like fun.... I have the 64 gb Motorola turbo with the 3 gb ram and the 2.7 ghz quad core. Wonder how long it'll take me.... :-/

In about 25 minutes ive given the gov a really good reason to track me.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

James m said:


> This conversation makes me want to encrypt my cell and put Tor back on. Encrypted text messages too. Sounds like fun.... I have the 64 gb Motorola turbo with the 3 gb ram and the 2.7 ghz quad core. Wonder how long it'll take me.... :-/
> 
> In about 25 minutes ive given the gov a really good reason to track me.


Tor, while making it harder to track you, is not fully secure.
The guy getting busted for SilkRoad found that out the hard way.
What you do online should always be done cautiously.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Nerd!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You geeks are so cute when y'all bicker in a foreign language.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

While Tor is not secure. So why does your encryption tech can keep out anyone including three letter agencies and extraterrestrials. You're a lunatic bro. Good luck.



Oh yea, nerd!!!!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Slippy said:


> When I want to open the garage door, I use the garage door remote control in my truck. I'm a freakin dinosaur...


You have a garage door opener? That's my wife...

*Rancher*


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

James m said:


> While Tor is not secure. So why does your encryption tech can keep out anyone including three letter agencies and extraterrestrials. You're a lunatic bro. Good luck.
> 
> Oh yea, nerd!!!!


The two technologies are entirely different, bro. Apples and oranges. Tor is supposed to conceal what you do, but there is still a trail leading directly back to you. Otherwise your browser requests would never return back to your system.
Find me any example of anyone cracking true 14 round AES-256, and I'll concede your point.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2013/09/0...ryption.html?hp&_r=1&pagewanted=all&referrer=

" In some cases, companies say they were coerced by the government into handing over their master encryption keys or building in a back door. And the agency used its influence as the world's most experienced code maker to covertly introduce weaknesses into the encryption standards followed by hardware and software developers around the world."

I'd really like to see you concede....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://reason.com/archives/2015/06/16/crypto-wars-weaken-encryption-security

This one's good too....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You state the blatantly obvious but so do I.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

So, you still can't find any evidence of the encryption being cracked, huh?
It is still fully secure, and you should clearly avoid stock security from any limp-wristed company that bent over for the government.
If anyone is ignorant enough to trust the stock software, sucks for them.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

128 bit was cracked. 256 its only a matter of time. They are out with 512 anyway. Why come out with 512 if 256 is good?

View attachment 11703


But you're an annoying nerd types.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

James m said:


> 128 bit was cracked. 256 its only a matter of time. They are out with 512 anyway. Why come out with 512 if 256 is good?
> 
> View attachment 11703
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in reading about 128 being cracked. Link please?
And of course it's a matter of time. I've been saying that all along. Fortunately, that time is billions of years.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Hold on, I just have to open a browser to put you on ignore.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm not sure why you would ignore me. I'm asking for evidence. Is that offensive? So far, I've been suffering what appears to be insults, and have restrained myself from responding in kind. If you can't support your claims, don't make them.

Edit: I'm still not clear on this practice of liking a post and then ignoring the poster or berating the content. Is it some form of psssive aggressive nonsense that makes wishy-washy people feel superior? As Spock would say, "That is highly illogical."


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes there is an up and downside. However, there are ways of implementing stronger security mechanisms so that most peope cannot just stumble upon your house on the net. Great applications, obviously though the security needs to go in. People can monitor your house when you arn't there to do any devious deed, however, without that APP you can't monitor your house.. its that simple. Win forthe App.

Some people can follow live sports broadcasts better than what they see from 150 meters away.

Can't say I agree with your position. Technology andits development has done much good for humanity, and monitoring makes the world a safer place if it is part of a security plan that covers its failings. 

The only safe encryption is cultural encryption, data encryption is just a way of reducing who can view your information, or delay that so that it isn't relevant or damaging after it is revealed.

People really shouldn't have to hide anything they commuicate though. If it is communicated it is known. If it is known then it is compramised. 

If that message can be received, someone you don't want to get it can get it.

Secret communication is understanding without the need to communicate needs through educating what is needed to be acted on.

If people have a foundation of response then any trigger can be used to initiate even if it is not in plain language.

Shuffle could simple mean play a game, or foul could mean throw the ball again.

Not overly complex but the idea is that if you are trying to hide information you need to make in incomprehnsible as to what it means.


----------

